# Under lake livingston's dam



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Got royally skunked today while wading under lake Livingston's dam :-\ . They had two sluices open, there were tons of people (in four hours I've seen only one person catching a fish).
***? Where is god **** white bass? It is supposed to be spawning right now, isn't it? It was there three weeks ago (when it was bloody cold and windy and generally too early for a spawn) -- I know because I caught them (mostly large females full of eggs). I haven't been skunked like this in ages -- could not even snag a buffalo, they both got away. Only lost two lures.
What do you think -- is it people fishing it out or north wind? or it is too late for that portion of trinity river?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

All fishermen get skunked eventually and repeatedly. Try again.


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

*Not true*

Where were you fishing at? Everyone wading the timber area had atleast a dozen. I left with 18 fat healthy female using a silver bang tail, casting into the current. I'm pretty sure I could have limit out but, had to go home and cook crawfish. Before you give a negative report about an area, make sure you truly work the whole place . Standing on the big rock at the east cable doesn't mean you were able to monitor the whole dam.


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

*Pic*

P


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Mckeeman said:


> Where were you fishing at? Everyone wading the timber area had atleast a dozen. I left with 18 fat healthy female using a silver bang tail, casting into the current. I'm pretty sure I could have limit out but, had to go home and cook crawfish. Before you give a negative report about an area, make sure you truly work the whole place . Standing on the big rock at the east cable doesn't mean you were able to monitor the whole dam.


I was fishing right under the dam (from 10am to 2pm). Wading right next to fence (where those guys with bigass fishing rods are trying to steal stripers from water discharge area) and a bit downstream. What is "timber area" and "big rock at the east cable"? Are we talking about same place? 

That is an awesome-looking crawfish.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Don't feel bad, had 3 boAts above **** with about 4 fishermen in each and the boat tally was 0, 1, & 4. We just couldn't find them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I fished below the dam for years I had my best catch On Feb 1 , 2003 the same day the shuttle blew but I have had great catches March and april prob could use a good heavy rain


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

White bass are notorius for moving, and sometimes not very far. Just because you you caught them there yesterday or even last week, means they'll be there today. You can beat an area to death and swear there are no more fish left, but sometimes moving just feet away will put you right back in them. I've no doubt there are still whites spawning below the dam, you just have to be able to move around enough to find them.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep... I guess they were just not in the area accessible to me (in my waders) -- they had two gates open, water level was on a higher side and current was stronger. Next time I'll bring my kayak.


----------



## Jwsops (Mar 7, 2013)

I was there yesterday. I manage catches 7 WB in 15 mins before sun go down. And they are HUGE. Think they are coming soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, just wanted to make sure, are all of these below lake Livingston dam? or mixed up with lock and dam?  Sorry, had to ask. Where is a good place to launch kayaks?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I was talking about dam, not LnD. Not sure about others.

Get day's pass at Bowden's marina (nearby), go to bridge that crosses trinity turn left about 300 yards before bridge, there is a nice spot (for kayaks) on western side. There are probably better (read "free") spots downstream, but I am unaware of them.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

hopn said:


> Thanks guys, just wanted to make sure, are all of these below lake Livingston dam? or mixed up with lock and dam?  Sorry, had to ask. Where is a good place to launch kayaks?


Gio to Browders and pay your launch fee. Head to EAST side of river and there is plenty of places to launch. I have caught alot of fish there via kayak.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep, Browders  -- could not remember the name. East side is good too, probably a bit flatter.


----------



## Jwsops (Mar 7, 2013)

Hopn. U can launch from both side of bridge. But boat only able from east side now. It is good place for kayak too. There is LMB close to the fence area. And few crappie hole. I think the best time is during the April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, hopefully I'll be out there Friday.


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*Below the dam*

I went last weekend and got skunked. I usually stack em up starting in december.( check out old posts and pics looking at dates) This year i have made four weekend trips since christmas and haven't done any good at all. I tried everything i know. I saw another post where they were stacking them up on trinity down at the bay in Anuhuac. Things are behind this year I think. Example: Crawfish....Hang in there they are coming...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If Dwight has been getting skunked below the dam, enough said, go somewhere else!


----------



## fedupfisherman (Nov 27, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> If Dwight has been getting skunked below the dam, enough said, go somewhere else!


 Yes please go somewhere else because there is NOTHING going on below the LLD.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

That is what I've been saying all this time! Apparently, we caught all the fish there was.


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

Honestly, either there are some really bad fisherman on this board, or someone is lying. Even the Asian folks that were slinging Academy croaker rig from the bank with minnows were catching white bass. Not that they were catching it with every cast, but they seem to be busy. The only thing that surprise me is the lack of catfish down there and not many shad to be found . Believe what you want, the more room for me to fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ahh the word is out, I may have to go check my luck there soon, four gates open yesterday.
That should stir it up.


----------

